# Is this a veterarian's symbol



## shell4byz (Aug 31, 2004)

O.K> so I found all these medicine bottles in my back yard but I also found this metal object along with them. it's aprox.  4 inches wide.   The inside of the V is Painted white.  The gold seems to be chipping off and also greenish could that be a brass finish on it?   there is two snakes wrapped around the stake in the middle below two eagles wings.   how would I go about cleaning this and not remove more of the gold .  I'll post a back view of it also.


----------



## shell4byz (Aug 31, 2004)

sorry about the quality of pic.  cheap camera,    here is a back view


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 31, 2004)

it looks like a vet symbol. the ones i have seen have a snake down the center , yours looks like a pair of wings. it is from some branch of medical science.


----------



## Bluebelle (Aug 31, 2004)

Definitely yes, wings and all. I just did a google search on "veterinarian symbol" and several very similar examples turned up.


----------

